# Instagram for Android just dropped



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Go check it out.

https://play.google....stagram.android

Mod Edit: If you have FCs when uploading from Gallery go to Settings > Developer Options > Uncheck Force GPU Rendering

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah so I wasnt really sure what Instagram was. But it seems to be like a picture version of twitter huh? App seems pretty cool


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Yeah so I wasnt really sure what Instagram was. But it seems to be like a picture version of twitter huh? App seems pretty cool


I'm in the same boat haha. That's what I'm gathering too though. Seems pretty sweet though!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Well my twitter list keeps growing in Instagram. Seems everyone is jumping in. lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I loved Instagram on iPhone when I *was* an iSheep and so glad it's on Android FINALLY!!!


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Never used it before but it always looked cool seeing other people using it.

Everybody add me! mrh3llman

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Never used it before but it always looked cool seeing other people using it.
> 
> Everybody add me! mrh3llman
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Adding now...

Feel free to add me as well Mustang302LX BrianTufo.


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

Downloading. I hope the product lives up to the hype.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

I get FC's anytime I try to upload via Gallery. Anyone else?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I get FC's anytime I try to upload via Gallery. Anyone else?


I just did it fine...


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Works fine for me...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

No matter what I do I cannot get a screenshot to upload without a Force Close. UGH


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

There was a lot of hype around this and I'd never used it before since the only iDevice I ever had was an old Touch with no camera. After playing with this app for an hour or so, I love it. The interface is fast and intuitive, the menus and everything are super smooth, the filters are decent and don't take forever to show you a preview. I love how it pulls friends from Twitter and whatnot.

Will probably use this quite a bit.

NatemZ, I just tried importing from my gallery and it worked fine.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Nate try clearing cache and data from the app?


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

I really don't get what the hype is about. So you can share? Pretty sure android already makes that pretty easy already. Less camera options? Just what I wanted /sarcasm off


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I get FC's anytime I try to upload via Gallery. Anyone else?


same here. Either through gallery, or just trying to upload a pic I've taken previously.

Edit: Uninstalling and re-installing didn't help. Neither did clearing app data.

My brother just texted me telling me the same thing. I wonder what's causing it for some users


----------



## YourAverageJD (Jun 9, 2011)

samsuck said:


> same here. Either through gallery, or just trying to upload a pic I've taken previously.
> 
> Edit: Uninstalling and re-installing didn't help. Neither did clearing app data.
> 
> My brother just texted me telling me the same thing. I wonder what's causing it for some users


I have the same issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

Do you guys have force GPU rendering checked? I did, and I kept getting those same force closes. I unchecked it, and it's working perfectly fine now.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Derp. I like Instagram though!


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

legacystar said:


> I really don't get what the hype is about. So you can share? Pretty sure android already makes that pretty easy already. Less camera options? Just what I wanted /sarcasm off


It's a photo based social network that is only available via mobile (can view pictures via individual links online though). It's honestly pretty awesome. I enjoy seeing just the pictures my friends take.

Also, you can follow celebs and stuff..I enjoy seeing what musicians I enjoy are up to.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

legacystar said:


> I really don't get what the hype is about. So you can share? Pretty sure android already makes that pretty easy already. Less camera options? Just what I wanted /sarcasm off


It's a way to share photos with people and have fun with it is all. Not meant to be earth shattering but it's cool to show off cool photos and see cool photos as well.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

vcapezio said:


> Do you guys have force GPU rendering checked? I did, and I kept getting those same force closes. I unchecked it, and it's working perfectly fine now.


That was it


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Yup, Force GPU was the source of the FC issue. Just uploaded via the Gallery with success


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I edited the OP with how to prevent the FC for uploading from Gallery.


----------



## kites_in_trees (Jul 13, 2011)

For my 2 cents, I think that it's a great app. It's very polished on ICS. Any ideas if it's just as good on gingerbread or previous versions?

instagram: ryan_kiley

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

can someone explain to me what the big deal is? i take a picture with my current camera app, and share it to facebook... so why the giblets is instagram so much better.

i havent downloaded the app, waiting for someone to explain to me what the hype is.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

It wasn't available on the play store from my phone, but I was able to install it following the link in the first post.... Weird.


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

k.electron said:


> can someone explain to me what the big deal is? i take a picture with my current camera app, and share it to facebook... so why the giblets is instagram so much better.
> 
> i havent downloaded the app, waiting for someone to explain to me what the hype is.


Well instagram is a social app in itsself . Yes you can share to Facebook, twitter, etc but you can also share it within the instagram community. Here you get likes, comments, and you can even enter contests that users make. Its really addicting once you get into it and you'll find yourself trying to snap pictures everywhere you go. Tag pictures with has tags, get followers and likes, and share. Not to complicated. Here are some popular tags to get y'all started. #jj #jj_forum #all_shots #instagram #photooftheday #instagood. Oh and another thing, stay away from the iSheep. They hate us right now lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> It wasn't available on the play store from my phone, but I was able to install it following the link in the first post.... Weird.


Same here. I think its because it was just released.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

finally, tired of hearing all of my iFriends yap about it.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

kennyfool said:


> Same here. I think its because it was just released.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


its be caused I signed up through their website. I got it early and posted the link for all my Rootzwiki frands


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> its because I signed up through their website. I got it early and posted the link for all my Rootzwiki frands


----------



## wxjunkie (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyone have the .apk file for this? My concoction wont let me download from Google Play

Sent from my ADR6400L 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

lol @ people saying that "Android is copying Apple again." I can't believe people are dumb enough to believe this is an Apple feature versus a 3rd party app. It never amazes me the stupidity of Apple fanboys.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol @ people saying that "Android is copying Apple again." I can't believe people are dumb enough to believe this is an Apple feature versus a 3rd party app. It never amazes me the stupidity of Apple fanboys.


You caused me to get on my apple soapbox again on Twitter.....thnx B lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> You caused me to get on my apple soapbox again on Twitter.....thnx B lol


lol I had to take a step back after reading some replies to a picture of Android phones that Instagram posted. I'm glad I got you on a soapbox though too lol.

Might be time to spam Instagram with all sorts of Android related pictures.


----------



## rjohnstone (Jan 11, 2012)

App still crashes and reboots my phone whenever taking a pic or uploading from gallery.
Running a Skyrocket on the leaked ICS build.
Flickers like crazy just before it dies.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

rjohnstone said:


> App still crashes and reboots my phone whenever taking a pic or uploading from gallery.
> Running a Skyrocket on the leaked ICS build.
> Flickers like crazy just before it dies.


new update just came out. Might fix your issue.


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

k.electron said:


> can someone explain to me what the big deal is? i take a picture with my current camera app, and share it to facebook... so why the giblets is instagram so much better.
> 
> i havent downloaded the app, waiting for someone to explain to me what the hype is.


Its like a combination of Twitter and Facebook...based around photography. When you post, you must post with a picture, then people can see/like/comment on your picture. You can also do this on other people's posts.

Its not revolutionary...just a social networking site with a new flavor, but the flavor is good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cantIntoCode (Mar 25, 2012)

After all the hype I finally gave Instagram a go, I see no use for it myself. There are plenty other camera apps on the market which do the same things + more. However I know people like the social aspect of Instagram, but again it's just not for me.


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

Doesn't work for the slide yet... The app hangs up every time you try to take a photo. And I get stuck having to do a blackberry style batt pull lol

Sent from my myTouch 4G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

legacystar said:


> I really don't get what the hype is about. So you can share? Pretty sure android already makes that pretty easy already. Less camera options? Just what I wanted /sarcasm off


I agree. This app is lacking in so many ways.

Drunk texted from my Liquid Thunderbolt.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well looks like this app is just going to get worse. It was just aquired by Facebook for $1bil. I bet the Instagram devs are laughing all the way to the bank.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pathology (Feb 6, 2012)

The team isn't changing though, so really all it did was give them a nice chunk of dev-change to further its progress as long as they fly the Facebook banner.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pathology said:


> The team isn't changing though, so really all it did was give them a nice chunk of dev-change to further its progress as long as they fly the Facebook banner.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I guess it doesn't hurt to dream, but you KNOW Facebook will have its claws so deep into this app that it'll be just a Facebook extension.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------

